# Bay reef blocks from bp



## navcty850 (Jan 23, 2012)

I read that BP donated a bunch of concrete blocks and dumped them in Pensacola bay in Jan of 2011. I saw that it was about 800 feet from the Fort Pickens gate. Has any fished that area? and has anyone found numbers for it?


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

i think this would be the Bob Quarels reef. I paddled out and found last week, or a part of it, just couldn't get anchored on top of it. No idea how big it is.


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

sure said:


> i think this would be the Bob Quarels reef. I paddled out and found last week, or a part of it, just couldn't get anchored on top of it. No idea how big it is.


If it's the Bob Quarles site, the ECARL shows/lists it as 270 tons of concrete.
Coods listed in the Escabia Artificial Reef List @ http://myescambia.com/community/artificial-reefs

../r..


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

is the bob Q the same as the snorkel reef?


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

feelin' wright said:


> is the bob Q the same as the snorkel reef?


I think it is. Is the one right off bay side near Pickens gate by that large parking lot.
An earlier PFF post
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f25/bay-reef-info-awesome-83120/index2/
../r..


----------



## Native Diver (Aug 8, 2009)

There is some rubble outside of the snorkel reef. Go to the NW post and look for the water tower in gulf breeze. Then swim or paddle about 100 yds towards the water tower and drop down, this should put you on the edge of it. Its around 12-14ft deep.


----------



## Native Diver (Aug 8, 2009)

*pic*

Earth view


----------

